#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Which are the successful marketing strategies for a startup?

## Bhavya

Two important facts exist when you marketing a startup. First One is a great product alone is not sufficient to succeed. The second one is that any amount of marketing wont make a bad product achieve a massive audience. Effective startup marketing needs both a great product and a great marketing. Can you guys share some effective marketing strategies for a startup?

----------

